# $1 Million Dollar Vintage Tractor Collection



## KellyTractors (Jan 24, 2010)

This collection and restoration certainly was a project,

https://www.theage.com.au/national/...m_medium=rss&utm_source=rss_national_victoria

*JohnKelly*
*KellyTractors*


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Indeed! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

WOW. Blink! 

So, how many of us looked up the cheese maker on the web from that town.  LOL


----------



## KellyTractors (Jan 24, 2010)

Midwest farmer Sue Illingworth was taken aback when her husband John suggested they take up a hobby together a few years into their marriage. 

But instead of joining a sporting club or signing up to volunteer with a local charity, the couple decided to spend their weekends restoring tractors which would otherwise be left to rot.









Treasure trove of rare vintage tractors up for sale, as labour of love goes under the hammer


Midwest farmers John and Sue Illingworth spent 50 years collecting and restoring vintage tractors. Now their collection of 150 machines is up for sale — and it's expected to set a record price.




www.abc.net.au


----------

